# Floating the Hooch behind Buford Dam



## dave21182 (Dec 8, 2012)

Just a quick question.  I've fished a few times behind the Buford Dam, but Im interested in either putting the kayak in, or using a johnboat and floating.
Only thing is, I have no idea where another boat launch is, and how to get there.
Where is a good spot to park a truck down river (preferably safe) so that we can float the river, and is there any other boat launches other than at Buford Dam?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 8, 2012)

Using the Kayak down to Settles would be a great float trip of about 5 miles, it would not be a access for a jon boat as the launch is a 100 yard carry from the parking. Also watch your time I've heard the parking lot at the dam locks up at 5pm. Go to http://www.georgia-outdoors.com/ngto/ and click on maps on the left side  click on Chattahoochee river map and on Chattahoochee float times. Watch the big shoals about 300 yards above hwy 20 bridge and you must know the water release times  770-945-1466


----------



## dave21182 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate it.  Looking at that Abbots Bridge area.


----------



## Old_Dirt (Dec 14, 2012)

Life jacket, life jacket, life jacket.  That water can be deep, cold, and dangerous.


----------



## joefly (Dec 16, 2012)

There is also newly built ramp at McGinnis Ferry.

Always call the dam to check water releases too.


----------



## HydraYak (Jan 9, 2013)

Is that ramp at McGinnis Ferry finished yet? The last time I went was in the fall and the bottom of the ramp was blocked. Now a kayak or canoe can port, but not a john boat. 

Try the Buford Dam> Settle Bridge> McGinnis Ferry run. There's some good fishing through that stretch.


----------



## Cliff Speed (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's a list of boat ramps on the Hooch from the Chattahoochee River Keeper page. Hopefully it's accurate!

http://www.chattahoochee.org/boat-ramps.php

Is it difficult or awkward to carry your kayak very far? I've floated a few sections of the Hooch several times, but always in a float tube, which is pretty easy to tote, so I don't know how to advise you on where to put in and all. 

If it's not too difficult to carry, I think my favorite section that I used to float might be from Palisades to Paces Mill, which is the delayed harvest area right now. It would be a great time to do that float. A short float you could do would be from Buford Dam to the Buford hatchery. I don't particularly care for the section between Hwy 20 and Settles, because it seemed like there was a great deal of really deep, slow water. If you can find a place of business or some area to park around Hwy 20, that's a reasonable float from the dam that I have done before.


----------

